# directx setup an internal system error occurred



## foodking (Oct 2, 2009)

directx setup an internal system error occurred

tried reinstalling vista from cd, tried redist, tried websetup, tried normal setup, tried through aion online, tried reinstalling service pack, been all over google trying to resolve this for the past 5 hours

--------------------
[01/01/07 02:43:16] module: dxupdate(Jul 31 2008), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

Failed API: InstallAssembly()
Error: (0x80131018)

Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[01/01/07 02:43:16] module: dxupdate(Jul 31 2008), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[01/01/07 02:43:16] module: dsetup32(Jul 31 2008), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[01/01/07 02:43:16] module: dsetup32(Jul 31 2008), file: setup.cpp, line: 1701, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[01/01/07 02:52:13] module: dxupdate(Jul 31 2008), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

Failed API: InstallAssembly()
Error: (0x80131018)

Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

That log looks like it is from January 1, 2007


----------



## foodking (Oct 2, 2009)

sorri about that

most recent logs are

--------------------
[10/03/09 05:10:07] module: dxupdate(Mar 16 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

Failed API: InstallAssembly()
Error: (0x80131018)

Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[10/03/09 05:10:07] module: dxupdate(Mar 16 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[10/03/09 05:10:07] module: dsetup32(Mar 16 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[10/03/09 05:10:07] module: dsetup32(Mar 16 2009), file: setup.cpp, line: 1701, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

InstallPlugIn() failed.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Errors like the ones found in your logs are generally seen when attempting to install DirectX 10 over 9c or 9c over 10. I myself have never seen these errors during a Vista re-installation.

It may be a bad Vista DVD. Did you try the recovery partition?

Start the install over again.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## foodking (Oct 2, 2009)

sorri for not clarifying properly im trying to install directx 9.0c


----------



## foodking (Oct 2, 2009)

how do i do a recovery partition?


----------



## foodking (Oct 2, 2009)

fixed through reformating


----------

